# portable log bandsaw (saw mill style)



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

hello everyone ive been loking around for a tree cuttin band saw to make my own planks and i just dont know what to get and there all in the 3000$ range...anyone want to sell theres haha or have suggestions??? thnks guys


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What kind of planks do you want to make. For your own woodworking uses, or something specialized like trailer decks? 

If you have a specific plan in mind and we know how much volume you're looking to get we can maybe give some suggestions. But $3000 is about the entry level on a decent used manual mill so you ought to know that going in.


----------

